# Lexmark Z53

## sjefke

Hallo,

Ik heb Gentoo 1.4 rc2 geinstalleerd. Nu probeer ik mijn USB printer (Lexmark Z53) te installeren en dat lukt niet. Ik de driver lexmark driver gedownload, het is een *.rpm bestand. Als ik rpm -i lexmark*.rpm uit gavoeren, dan krijg ik een batterij van afhankelijkheden te zien. O.a. enscript, ghostscript en diverse lib*.so.6.

Mijn kernel heb reeds aangepast voor een USB printer.

Iemand een idee hoe ik dit kan oplossen. 

m. vr. gr.

Sjefke

P.S. Onder SuSe 8.0 functioneerde de printer perfect.

----------

## Matje

rpm -i --nodeps lexmark*.rpm

Maar dat zal waarschijnlijk alles b0rken  :Smile: 

Als ik even in mijn CUPS kijk, dan zie ik dat de Lexmark Z53 standaard ondersteund wordt. Heb je al eens de printing howto bekeken? Gewoon de instructies volgen maar ipv HP neem je een Lexmark printer bij de configuratie. Emerge hpijs - stap moet je gewoon overslaan.

----------

## sjefke

Matje,

Ik heb het uitgevoerd zoals het in printing-howto geschreven is. Het functioneert nog niet. Als ik "tail -f /var/log/messages" uitvoer, dan krijg ik een melding dat dit bestand niet bestaat.

In de volgende /dev/usb/lp0 bestaat ook niet, hetzelfde geldt ook voor /dev/lp0.

P.S. Bovenstaande heb ik uitgevoerd terwijl KDE reeds geinstalleerd was. Kan dit invloed hebben. usbcore is als module in de kernel gebakken. 

Wat doe ik fout ?? Nogmaals onder SuSe 8.0 werkte de printer. Dus het moet onder Gentoo ook werken.

----------

## Matje

Heb je USB Printer Support in de kernel of als module gecompileerd?

----------

## sjefke

Heb je USB Printer Support in de kernel of als module gecompileerd.

Antw: Als module.

In module.autoload heb ik de volgende modules geplaatst usbcore en printer.

Als ik dmesg uitvoer zie o.a. het volgende:

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd6b01000, IRQ 11

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.2, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.3-1, assigned address 2

printer.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x043D pid 0x0054.

De volgende directory bestaat nu ook: /dev/usb/-lp0 (-lp0 is in het paars gedrukt). Tevens bestaat de volgende directory ook /dev/printers/-0 (-0 is in het paars gedrukt.

Vervolgens heb ik conform printing-howto een tekst bestand gemaakt en geprobeert te printen met:

cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0

Met als resultaat een stille printer. 

What I'm doing wrong ??

----------

## water

Wat gebeurt er als je alleen "cat test.txt" intypt? Grote kans dat er niets gebeurt, tenzij je het vanuit de juiste dir doet. Het commando cat is een redirector. Als je geen bestemming aangeeft wordt de inhoud van de bron-file op je scherm getoond. Zoals in de handleiding beschreven staat wordt de inhoud van test.txt doorgestuurd naar je printer. Let verder ook even op of je we rechten hebt om te schrijven naar /dev/lp0.

Maar waarom probeer je het niet gewoon met CUPS? CUPS kun je zelfs configureren vanuit KDE.

----------

## sjefke

Wat ik gedaan heb is het volgende:

Gentoo gecompileerd vanuit stage3. Vervolgens XFREE en KDE gecompileerd en geinstalleerd. 

In de handleiding stond dat je, indien je van CUPS gebruik wil maken dit eerst moet compileren voordat je XFREE en KDE compileerd. Dit had ik over het hoofd gezien. Dit heb ik dus niet gedaan.

Is het erg dat je eerst XFREE en KDE compileerd en installeerd voordat CUPS compileerd ? Terwijl de handleiding een andere volgorde aangeeft ?? Ik weet het niet, ik heb daarvoor te weinig kennis van Gentoo om dat te beoordelen.

Anyway: Ik heb eerst XFREE en KDE geinstalleerd. Nu wil ik mijn printer aan de praat krijgen, de bewuste lexmark. Ik heb daarvoor de printing-howto gedownload en ben aan de slag gegaan. Kernel is aangepast ook hot plugable is mee gecompileerd. Zie mijn laatste bericht met de dmesg output. Naar mijn mening is de USB poort waar de printer opzit goed geinstalleerd. De computer is nu bekende met de USB poort.

Ik heb nog geen gebruikers aangemaakt, dus alles voer ik uit als root gebruiker.

- In make.conf is gezet USE="qt KDE CUPS" (qt KDE stond eral)

- emerge CUPS    (versie 1.1.18)

- emerge footamic

- /dev/usb/lp0 en /dev/printers/-0 bestaat nu ook.

In de /root heb ik een tekst bestand gemaakt.

Ik heb dus ook in de  /root diretory cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0. Met als resultaat en stille printer.

Nogmaals wat heb ik fout gedaan c.q. nagelaten te doen.

Indien ik dit ook in KDE kan doen, hoe en waar ??

----------

## water

Ik weet niet hoe precies en wat, maar als je CUPS gebruikt, kun je iig een beetje inzicht krijgen in wat er gebeurt. Ik weet niet welke versie van KDE je hebt, maar 3.1 is gisteren officieel gereleased. Voor de printerconfigurartie moet je even in het configuratiecentrum van KDE kijken, maar je kunt CUPS ook via je webbrowser benaderen.

----------

## sjefke

Domme vraag. Hoe kan ik CUPS via webbroser benaderen. Betekent dit dat ik on-line CUPS kan installeren ?????

----------

## Matje

Als cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0 al niet werkt moet je zeker niet gaan verder zoeken met cups, dan werkt je printer gewoon niet behoorlijk. Probeer eens gewoon cat "Hello World" > /dev/usb/lp0

Als dat nog niet werkt is er iets serieus mis. Heb je andere usb-apparaten zoals een muis ofzo die wel werken in linux? Zitten je kabels correct aangesloten? Staat je printer aan?  :Smile:  (klinkt misschien dom, maar sommigen hebben zo een printer die automatisch aanspringt in winhoze, maar in linux doet hij dat niet) Heb je de juiste USB Host Controller geïnstalleerd bij het compileren van de kernel?

En KDE voor Cups compileren is niet erg, heb ook eerst Gnome gedaan en pas later Cups.

----------

## iKiddo

 *Matje wrote:*   

> Als cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0 al niet werkt moet je zeker niet gaan verder zoeken met cups, dan werkt je printer gewoon niet behoorlijk. Probeer eens gewoon cat "Hello World" > /dev/usb/lp0

 

Je bedoelt: 

```
echo "Hello World" > /dev/usb/lp0
```

 Je kan cat alleen gebruiken bij het herdirigeren van (de inhoud van) bestanden.

 *sjefke wrote:*   

> In de handleiding stond dat je, indien je van CUPS gebruik wil maken dit eerst moet compileren voordat je XFREE en KDE compileerd.

 Ik weet niet uit welke handleiging je het haalt, maar in de printing handleiding staat het niet, dus het is niet noodzakelijk om te kunnen printen. (Waarschijnlijk is het nodig als je met KDE tooltjes het printen wilt opzetten.)

 *sjefke wrote:*   

> - In make.conf is gezet USE="qt KDE CUPS" (qt KDE stond eral)

  In je USE variabel moeten "kde" en "cups" kleine letters zijn. Zie voor meer info: 

```
less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc
```

 *sjefke wrote:*   

> Domme vraag. Hoe kan ik CUPS via webbroser benaderen. Betekent dit dat ik on-line CUPS kan installeren ?????

  Je kan CUPS niet via een browser installeren, wel configureren. Zorg dat je CUPS daemon (cupsd) draait. Als je het niet zeker weet type je 

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd start
```

 (Vergeet die d niet!)

Open je favoriete browser en type in de adresbalk: 

```
localhost:631
```

 of 

```
127.0.0.1:631
```

----------

## Matje

 *iKiddo wrote:*   

>  *Matje wrote:*   Als cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0 al niet werkt moet je zeker niet gaan verder zoeken met cups, dan werkt je printer gewoon niet behoorlijk. Probeer eens gewoon cat "Hello World" > /dev/usb/lp0 
> 
> Je bedoelt: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Exkwies me, was ff verstrooid  :Smile: 

----------

## sjefke

Ik heb voor de zekerheid de printer opnieuw geinstalleerd onder windows 2000 op de USB poort. Het functioneerde perfect. Zodra de printer op de USB poort werd aangesloten, werd de printer direct herkend. Het installeren en het printen ging perfect onde windows 2000.

Onder linux in dmesg uitvoer gezien en de USB poort werd herkend en dat er een printer aangesloten was op usblpo. Zie dmesg uitvoer zoals ik die eerder heb gegeven.

echo "hallo" > /dev/usb/lp0 gaf of permission denied of het deed helemaal niks. Ik snap er niks van. (nogmaals als root ingelogd)

Tenslotte, ik wist het verder ook niet meer, heb ik een browser geopend en in adress "localhost:631" ingevoerd. Na het invoeren van username en password kon ik printers deleten en toevoegen. Ik heb nu dus een printer toegevoegd en geconfigureerd. Vervolgens een test pagina afgedrukt. En voila, het werkt.

Ik snap er even helemaal niks van. Moet ik nu voortaan on-line mijn printer configureren ? Of kan ik in control center nog steeds printers configureren ?? Ik heb wel eeb breedband verbinding, maar vreemd is het wel.

Even iets anders, ik gentoo CD's (5 stuks) via munnikes.nl/cd besteld, dan hoefde ik niet zwaar te downloaden, dacht ik. Ik heb toch diverse malen moeten downloaden. Maar goed, dit laatste is voor een andere topic.

Conclusie: de printer werkt nu.

Matje en iKiddo bedankt, voor alle tips. Dat was in feite mijn houvast.

----------

## water

Je hebt nu dus iets geprint met behulp van CUPS. Wat je eigenlijk nog moet doen is het volgende regeltje utvoeren:

```

rc-update add cupsd deafult

```

Hiermee wordt de cups-deamon altijd gestart tijdens het booten in de default

 runlevel. Wil je nu iets printen, dan kies je in het desbetreffende programma voor printen, en dan CUPS.

Via je browser kun je cups configureren en de boel opslaan. Dit hoef je dus niet steeds opnieuw te doen. Als je support voor cups hebt meegecompileerd in KDE, kun je cups ook in KDE configureren.

----------

## iKiddo

 *sjefke wrote:*   

> Ik snap er even helemaal niks van. Moet ik nu voortaan on-line mijn printer configureren ? Of kan ik in control center nog steeds printers configureren ?? Ik heb wel eeb breedband verbinding, maar vreemd is het wel.

 

Goed dat het werkt!  Je hoeft niet online te zijn om te printen. De CUPS daemon die je startte met: 

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd start
```

 zorgde ervoor dat er een soort mini webserver (heel simplistisch) aan staat op jouw computer, zodat als je in je adres balk je eigen computer opgeeft (localhost of 127.0.0.1) met de goede poort (:631 is de port voor CUPS configureren) dat je zelf alles in kan stellen. Je hebt dus geen internet nodig, want je bent op je eigen pc aan het "browsen". Als het goed is onthoudt CUPS wat je instellingen zijn, maar je moet inderdaad wel ervoor zorgen dat de CUPS daemon telkens bij het opstarten van je computer ook opstart. Dit doe zoals "water" zei met het rc-update commando (zie de post van "water" op 29 januari 2003 om 9:31 am).

----------

